# The Welsh Bunnies and family. x



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello,

I thought i would start a bunny blog. So you can read about the adventures of my soon to be bonded bunnies Pebble and Bailey. I will also tall you all about the hamster, Little Miss Hammonds advetures too. So i shall intoduce you to them all  





Firstly here is pebble. 

She is my lionhead girly. She is about three years old, though im not 100% accurate with her age as i rescued her from a family who neglected her. She was very aggressive, and hated all humans. It took the child who 'looked after her' a week to notice that she was gone! :cry1:It took me so long to build up trust with her, but now she loves me to bits (but hates everyone else, especially mum! ) She licks me every morning and chins me alot too, especially if i have been with Bailey! 

She is spayed and up to date on her jabs. 

Here she is. 














Mr Bailey.

I haven't had Bailey for very long. Not even a month. He is a very calm boy, the compleate opposite to Pebble, he would let me sit and stroke him for hours. He chins and licks to. I adopted Bailey from a rescue centre about ten minites from me. He was handed in with his sister, but they had to be seperated because the rescue doesnt neuter. Bailey was neutered two weeks ago, he also had his myxi jab that day, and drops for his baddy eyes that he had. He is going for his VHD jab tomorow. Lets hope he keeps his feet on the table this time! When i took him for his pre neuter check, he leaped off the vets table... twice!! :expressionlessand he is the quiet one of the two! :rollseyesHe cut his lip bless him.! I think i may ask for him to have his jab while he is on the floor! So he doesnt get so stressed. The vet listened to his heart after he had lept, it was a tad high she said... his was high! I was haveing flashbacks, and a panic attack! 

Any way... here he is post neuter.






hideing from mummy! lol.






very chilled out!

and a few days later in the kichen. before haveing his drops.








wow, ok i have written alot now! i will intoduce the hamster in a bit, ill just have tea first. Thank you for reading. Love Mai, Pebble, Bailey, and Little Miss Hammond. xxx


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pebbles and Bailey are very cute.

Trust from a rabbit is not easy to do, so ifPebbles is trusting you that is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you.  Yes, it took me ages to gain her trust. She follows me everywhere now. Like a puppy! 

Ok so here is Little Miss Hammond.

She is my not so little syrian hamster.  I bought her home on the 1st of january 2009. I love her to bits, she is always happy and never fails to make me laugh! She was born on the 25 of november 08. She is a long haired satin hammy. She weighs 140grams (well she did last week) She never fails to wake me up at 2.30 and 3.0 every morning knawing her water bottle. But i still love her. 

Here she is.... 

sleepy hammy



















:hearts:


----------



## irishlops (Mar 19, 2009)

seen your blog! i like the blog name!Â¬!!


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

_Great start to your blog!!  I recommend checking out  this thread  so your photos don't stretch the screen because its quite hard to read your blog because the screen is stretched so big 

The poctures are so cute though! I really want a hamster, super sweet!!_


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 19, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> _Great start to your blog!!  I recommend checking out this thread so your photos don't stretch the screen because its quite hard to read your blog because the screen is stretched so big
> 
> The poctures are so cute though! I really want a hamster, super sweet!!_


Ok, thanks for that Becca, sorry.
Ill sort it. Will a mod be able to edit the post for me cause i can do it theres a time limit. x x


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

*Mai_Roberts wrote: *


> *Becca wrote: *
> 
> 
> > _Great start to your blog!!  I recommend checking out this thread so your photos don't stretch the screen because its quite hard to read your blog because the screen is stretched so big
> ...


_Don't worry about it, I wasn't having a go but I know personally when a thread is stretched my pictures I find it hard to read so I usually don't bother and you want people looking at your blog 

And if you edit the pictures on photobucket and save the changes on the original pictures they should change on this post so no one would have to edit it _


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok, thank you. Im getting there, Just this computer is sooo slow.! xx


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 20, 2009)

*~* A chat between Bailey and Pebble*~*



*Pebble: *Hello RO, its Pebble here.

*Bailey:* I am here toooo! 

*Pebble:* Yes, Bailey is here too. I, well we both thought as mummy set us up a blog, we should post in it too! I would just like to say this is avery pretty forum,lot of bunnies here.i like that.

*Bailey:* Yes i like that too, us bunnies a fasinating littlethings.

*Pebble:* yes anyway. Mummy told me that me and Bailey are getting married soon!

*Bailey:* I am very excited, i will no longer be a single, lonely boy! I will have a wifey bun to snuggle up with on cold nights.

*Pebble:* Bleugh. :rollseyesStop being soppy, i want a husbun to play with, to run and binky with. I dont want to_ *just*_ snuggle. (Though that would be nice!) 

*Bailey:* It really would! :biggrin2:

*Little Miss Hammond:* I couldnt think of anything worse, shareing my cage, shareing my water... and shareing my food! NO WAY! I love liveing on my own! I will fight with anybody who desides they want to live with me! 

*Bailey:* Well thats mean Hammond!

*Pebble:* Bleugh, ignore her! hehe! Anyway, so are they are married bunnies out there that can tell me the joys of being in a pair? Ihave always been a single bun. 

*Bailey:* I would like to know too, yes i really would! I would also like to know boys, what cani do to impress the lady? Mabye a candle lit dinner with some cabbage? or, or, some new toys? ahh i dont know. any tips? 

*Pebble:* anyway, we better go now. Mummy thinks we have spent to long on the computer.  Bye for now. xx

*Bailey:* Byee RO. xx


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 21, 2009)

Fun In The Run - Vid.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 21, 2009)

Great Blog. Very cute Bunnies.

You should plant some grass in their run, I bet they would love that.

I also love their conversation.

I have 2 pairs of bonded bunnies, honestly their is nothing better than seeing 2 bunnies in love.

Susan


----------



## Becca (Mar 21, 2009)

Great I can see the pics properly now YAY! 

Your bunnies are adorable, that video is cute!


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you Becca 



Here is my boy Baileyin the run today, well i say run, its the alleyway down the side of my house, they are alowwed on next doors side too, they dont mind, as long as i clean it if they wee/poo there. Which they dont. 

here is the run





Here he is :love: 




















(binky, ish. Its the only one i could catch, hes been binky mad today. )











aannnddd FLOP!





:love:

*Pics of Pebbleto come*


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 22, 2009)

AW! I also love the pics of your hammie. They're such adorable creatures--alternately grumpy because you woke them up and happily snoozing the day away and adorably excited for food. They really reinforce that you should be happy about the simple things in life.

I wish my guys liked being outside like yours. I love Bailey's coloring too! Tony thinks that the best way to impress a lady is to hump her and ash her to groom your head. Not sure how well that will work for Bailey, though. Eventually, Muffin got his antics under control and got him to groom her instead.


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, Bailey and Pebble are now bonded! I must say it was an easy bond! a little chaseing and humping, Then that was that! :biggrin2:They both flop out all the time now, they love each other very much!!! They groom each other alot, i dont think i will EVER have a single bun again now.! :inlove::inlove:



Anyhow...here are lots ofPICS! :blushan:




























Here are some videos too

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/fmTDwfZPwIo&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]



[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/eD9ian74LZk&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]






Bye for now,

Mai xox


----------



## Becca (Apr 22, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in Today on RO


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 22, 2009)

Great videos. Your Babies are so Adorable?

How do you put the music in your videos?

Susan


----------



## BSAR (Apr 25, 2009)

Sooo cute!!
They make such an adorable bonded couple!


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Apr 27, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> This blog has been mentioned in Today on RO



[suB][suP]*oooh, i found out what it said. :blushan:Sorry,this blog hasnt been updated for a while. :blushan: Ive been a bit of a mess, and feeling rather rubbish, so havent been online much. I have plenty of pictures of my bonded pair. They are now back outside. I will upload pictures in abit. x*[/suP][/suB]

[suB][suP][/suP][/suB]

*[suB][suP]R.e music in videos, i use windows movies maker [/suP][/suB]

*


----------



## Mai_Roberts (Apr 27, 2009)

*ok, here are some pictures of my two  They are back out in their new hutch now.  I hope you like the pics.*


*Here is the hutch. I love it, so do the buns  Its 6ft 4inches long.*

*



*

*The bunnies themselves  *

*



*

*



*

*Pebble. *

*



*

*



*

*Bailey. *



*They are very loved up  I love it, i dont think ill eveer have a single bun again!! *

*Little Miss Hammond is also well  She has had a bad eye but its all better now.  I took her to a hamster show and entered her into pet class. She came 'very highly commended' I was so happy. 

Here she is. *











*At the show  *






*Here certificate and rosette. *






*Love Mai and gang x x*


----------

